# New toy



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I bought a new Remington 700 CDL in 3006. Its a nice gun but I want to float the barrel and bed the stock. My question is do you all think I can float the barrel and keep the factory stock. Thats the whole reason I bought it lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Before you do anything see how it shoots.....There is no reason you can't free float it(after you see how it shoots)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with Don. They're notoriously accurate right out of the box.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with the first 3 guys! If you do decide to float the barrel, be very careful removing material from the stock. If you are careful, you will never see anything removed. All you need is a dollar bill to slide between the barrel and stock.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

YotePill said:


> ...and I hate when people refer to thier firearms as toys........


me too

they are not toys

they are WEPAONS and should be treated as such

i taught my sons to treat EVERY GUN,indcluding water guns,cap guns,bb guns,paintball guns etc,as weapons and treat them all at all times as if they were loaded and that they all can cause damage.

dont believe me,i can show you the holes in the siding of my garage that paintballs made


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Remingtons are amazingly accurate from the factory. But a little wood rasping on the bottom of the barrel channel will float the barrel easily. I bedded three or four rifles in the 70's & 80's but tried the wood rasp only on a 35 Whelan and a 25-06 in the early 90's and got excellent results. Go slow! After rasping and sanding be sure to put poly urathane on the wood again to keep it from picking up moisture and warping or swelling into the barrel again.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, the reason I want to float the barrel is because I use a match sling on my guns, I am worried about my point of impact....


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

good for u on the new gun and u calling it a new toy dosent bother me, but maybe somethings wrong with me,


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

of course it's broke it's a remington :tongue:


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

YotePill said:


> That's what the general public and antigun nuts feed off of. The fact that people don't conduct themselves in such a manner as to understand the lethality of the firearm, thus referring to it as a toy. I'm not trying to start an argument. But with all the problems in the country pertaining to firearms, feeding the antigun fire with comments as such, doesn't help our current struggle or situation. It's not a toy, it's a firearm.


u sound like a politicaly correct democrat, the guy wanted to show his new gun off, but u guys have to start crap because he called it his new toy, u act like this guy sets his kids down and tells them that guns are toys and they should play with them, but he didnt he tried to show his fellow members his new gun, but he cant do that without someone picking apart what he said, if i start worrying about what the antis think then i want be able to say anything, take a chill pill man


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

YotePill said:


> Please keep your political comments to yourself. They do not belong on this forum.


lets see one of the top members on here can say buy a gun and piss off a democrat but i cant say politicaly correct comment, your mad because u sound like a judgemental prick, wait, a judgemental politicaly correct democrat prick, yeah that sounds better, leave these people alone and stop trying to mess up peoples post with your comments, your just rude


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Boys !.... REALLY !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really guys. I'm sure many of us class all of our guns as weapons and that is what they are, being as their are such a wide mix of people on our site and many have quite a bit different backgrounds and ways of life that we are not use to, upbringing that may be different than the way we were raised. You can normally make a fair judgement of members on how they conduct themselves on the site. Sometimes we have to bite the old tongue and make a Neutral reply to someones statement, I know it hurts and I for one have had to do it many times. We are all here to have fun, learn and hopefully guide those that need some help in one fashion or the other.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

i would like to apologize to everyone on the fourm for my earlier post, not a good use of words or additude, and i do apologize to yotepill


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

pantherarms99 said:


> i would like to apologize to everyone on the fourm for my earlier post, not a good use of words or additude, and i do apologize to yotepill


 Right on, thanks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YotePill said:


> The situation has been resolved. Sometimes our passion for what we believe to be right outweighs our ability to conduct ourselves as a valuable member of the PT community. I appologize if this situation has upset anyone.
> 
> Panther, like I said in PM, no hard feelings.


 Right on, Thanks guys.


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've called my rifles toys before, but in the sense that I will not or havent ever treated them as toys.


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

Except for cops and robbers when I was a kid! Lol! Cap guns and nerf toys that is.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to YP and PA for resolving this issue like the men you are. Predator Talk is seemingly the last bastion of forum civility and respect for other members and their views and opinions. Let's all strive to keep it that way.

:hunter:


----------

